# Happy Thanksgiving and a brake question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

What are the pros and cons to an 11" low profile rotor for the rear? I hate to have a Wilwood 13" / 6 piston in front and an 11" in the rear. I havent bought any rear suspension yet. Can I buy a larger rotor and offset any clerance issues with adjustable coil overs or such? 

I want a lowered stance with a minumiun 18" rear tire.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The large majority of braking effectiveness and performance comes from the front brakes. Under hard braking, most of the weight of the car shifts to the front end anyway so to me it wouldn't be worth going to a lot of extra effort and expense to fit large rear rotors and monster calipers on the rear, and then have to take most of the 'bite' out of them with the proportioning valve setting to keep them from locking up.

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Bear, l'll go with the low profile rotor and save some mony for something else.

On a side note whats your opinion on a set of Hedman ceramic, shorty headers v/s a set of Ram Air exhaust manifolds?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SHORTY headers vs. good Ram Air manifolds? (by good I mean the ones from Ram Air Restorations)...

I've not tested them personally nor do I know anyone who has, but my OPINION is that the shorties will have zero performance advantage over a good set of manifolds, plus you'll get many of the disadvantages (i.e. gasket seal, tendency to rust, etc.). For my money (and perfomance) it comes down to a choice between full 4-tube headers (for max performance) and Ram Air manifolds (for DECENT performance with minimum headaches).

YMMV

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats what I was afraid of hearing :cryin:
Durning my restoration just about all my decisions are tough ones. I was weighing the classic hot rod look of a header in my engine compartment with the user friendly and look of a stock mainforld. The latter doesnt really fly with a resomod but is probably the best choice ARG!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well you know what? One piece of information I didn't have, was the fact that you'd already bought the shorties :nonod:

It's certainly not worth worrying about now. I'm sure they'll look fine and will probably last you for a good while. When they do finally reach the end of their life, then that'll be the time perhaps to revisit the decision. Who knows? Maybe you'll like them and decide to keep running them --- that's certainly a possibility. I'm not going to tell you that you've made a mistake or that you -should- do anything else, I just shared my opinion on the topic.

It's all good -- :thumbsup:

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

No , no I didnt mean to imply I had either, I dont. I havent bought any yet. I simply ment by "the latter" that the Ram Air manifolds look very stock and not as custom with a chromed out engine compartment.


----------

